# Mixing Dry & Wet, Of Different Brands?



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I mix all the time, but only the ones that I want my dogs to have. If it has ingredients that you've chosen not to feed your dog, then I'd donate it. On the other hand, I wouldn't think a couple tablespoons a day for flavor could hurt unless the dog has an allergy. It's not like I don't eat at McDonalds occasionally! I'm not a purist!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Hills is made by Science Diet, you are correct. It won't hurt to mix wet and dry of different brands, if that is what you are asking. As CurlyDog said, you need to decide if you are comfortable feeding your pup the ingredients that are in the Hills. I agree that a tablespoon or two a day for a week or two probably won't make much of a difference healthwise unless the dog has allergies.


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks. 

Charlie was on Science Diet for a while, before we adopted him at PAWS. They feel Science Diet to all dogs and cats. 

That's why I was thinking to try mixing a little bit in. 
Still thinking about it.


----------



## buddyrose (Jul 27, 2011)

I tell you what I'm curious to hear from you: When you got your dog and he had been eating Science Diet, how was his poop? Was it noticeably different, that is better, once you switched to Blue Buffalo? If Blue Buffalo makes his poop smaller, firmer etc. and Science Diet did not, I wouldn't use it. And if you try it out and notice his poop changes but not for the better, I give it away to some shelter or someone else.


----------

